# Flying Feathers this Sunday



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

I was just on the oaa website and saw that there is a shoot in Madawaska this comming Sunday

Anyone konw anything about this shoot?

Thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good shoot sml indoor club.. runs real smooth and joe makes a mean soup for lunch..


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hotwheels,

It's a good shoot. Typically finished up fairly early so out of towners like us can get home at a decent time. There must have close to 40+ shooters last month.

Hope to see you there.

Doupe


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never been but everyone I talk to who has been there says it's excellent. 
You going?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

All depends on the night before 
Been invited to a cottage near Perth so it depends on how late the night is

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Cottages near Perth never end early........


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm heading up for my first ever 3D shoot cant wait. Just to let everyone know they are calling for some snow up this way on Saturday night and Sunday. Hope to see and meet everyone there...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hot wheels is this a exploratory trip so you know where to go july 30 and 31st for my tournament .. so course not set up yet so no peeking or practicing.. lol lol lol .. have a good weekend.. perth to flying feathers 2 hours plus...


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Never Made it


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hotwheels.....We missed you and Ted up there!!!!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry buddy didn't go to bed till 6am i don't think the drive would have been all that enjoyable
How did you shoot?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Had a bette afternoon than morning...so that's good.

Maybe we'll see you there next time!


----------

